
Why HPV Vaccination Rates Remain Low in Rural States - drallison
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608697/why-hpv-vaccination-rates-remain-low-in-rural-states/?utm_source=MIT+Technology+Review&utm_campaign=b2f87f007c-The_Download&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_997ed6f472-b2f87f007c-153766873
======
drallison
HPV Vaccination has been shown to be safe and effective in controlling the
Human Papilloma Virus, the most common sexually transmitted disease.
Vaccination rates are disappointingly low and needs to be improved. HPV
infections can be life threatening.

